# are turkey burgers and eggs an okay part of diet?



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just curious... Bonzai is on Acana kibble and tends to pick at it a bit. I get it for free from work and I know it's an amazing food, so she isn't getting any sympathy for preferring homecooked to kibble. However, three nights a week ill mix up a packet of Jennie-o turkey burgers with an egg and call it dinner. So that's 1/2 lb of turkey and an egg. She frequently gets raw yolk in the am as well. 

Are these things okay? Is her special dinner considered "complete"?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

What?! No mustard and relish on her burger?!!

Can't hardly complete a burger without mustard and relish . . no?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds yummy to me and she probably loves it, right?


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, this is fine! A dog's diet is balanced over a 2 weeks period.

For more variation you can mix an egg with either canned salmon, mackerel, or sardines packed in water.

Consider this a 'bone' RAW meal and the extra benefits include fish oil for better health.

You don't say if you cook the turkey meat but I like to 
stick to either all RAW or all cooked for better digestion.

I also prefer to boil my eggs for 1 minute before serving them to my Spoo.
She only gets them with a cooked or canned meal.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You say she just picks at her meals? Why not add a little on the turkey burger evey day. Mix it thoroughly in the kibble? Just a few ounces to flavor the kibble a bit. That works really well for my guys. 

Oh, and yes, the canned mackeral - my dogs would peel themselves inside out for that. It's their all time favorite.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia said:


> Yes, this is fine! A dog's diet is balanced over a 2 weeks period.
> 
> For more variation you can mix an egg with either canned salmon, mackerel, or sardines packed in water.
> 
> ...


Just curious where you came up with the arbitrary two week number? A dog's diet is balanced over time just as ours is, but I'm highly doubtful there is a two week time frame in which to balance their diet. Perhaps that is the time frame in which you strive to balance your dog's diet.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Millie! You got a white spoo? Beautiful dogs!

We already talked about this.
I always read this when I was researching RAW and when and how much organ to feed since they are nutrient rich.

Her RAW diet has been approved by her vet.
You don't have to feed your dog everything every day.
A balance diet is what I strive for.

Persia still gets the same old RAW meals to this day without problems.
I started posting when she was around 8 weeks and now she is 18 months.

Since she is feeding kibble and home cooked on a regular schedule she is fine.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

FunkyPuppy said:


> She frequently gets raw yolk in the am as well.
> 
> Are these things okay?


Raw yolks are GREAT! Of note- yolks oxidize very very quickly, so allow your furbabies to break the membrane upon eating.


----------

